# Emf file editor?



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

I need to edit an emf file, nothing elaborate. I tried Image Analyzer and it will open the file and allow me to edit, but it saves it as 0 Bytes. Any suggestions for a freeware or trial program, preferably freeware? I'm running Win98 with 128M ram.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Trying to understand. Do you want to photoedit the image, or do you need a freeware HEX/ASCII editor?


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm assuming the image, I've never done any manipulating of the actual code. All I need to do for now is remove a redundant $ and move the numeric amount on a check template over about 1/8 inch. And then be able to save the darn thing.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

ACDSee will do it. http://www.acdsystems.com/English/index.htm


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks, I'll give it a try tomorrow. This elderly machine I have at home is not much for graphic applications.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

ACDSee will read emf files, but it won't write them. It will save the file, but only in a different format. Ivanview will open the file and allow editing, but when I try to save I get the error message "Out of system resources".


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Save it in another format then convert it.
http://www.reasoft.com/rea-tiff-change-jpg.shtml

http://www.thebeatlesforever.com/processtext/abcimage.html


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

I'll try that one tomorrow.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Those convert from but not to also. I've got somebody with more ram trying Ivanview so we'll see what happens there.


----------

